# Hello, From the Panhandle of Texas!



## rfuller (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello Brethren!  I found this site when a friend from another lodge sent me link on Observant lodges, something I'm trying to re-establish at my own lodge.  This site is only the second I've felt comfortable joining.  (The first being the Freemasonry sub on Reddit.)

I'm the Junior Deacon at MacKenzie Lodge #1327, A.F. & A.M. in Lubbock, TX.  I look forward to getting to know you gentlemen better, and hope to gain more light.

-Bro. Randall Fuller
J.D., MacKenzie Lodge #1327, A.F. & A.M.


----------



## cacarter (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh hey Randall.


----------



## rfuller (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh hey, friend from another lodge!


----------



## crono782 (Jan 6, 2014)

Greetings from Fort Worth!


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 6, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bill Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 6, 2014)

Greetings from the redwoods of California.


----------



## cog41 (Jan 8, 2014)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello from Houston!  Good to have you aboard Brother.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome, Brother Randall.  I'm from that general area.  Grew up in Snyder.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome to the online Community!!


----------

